# Grove City, PA CCO (Prime Outlets at Grove City)



## gretchygretch84 (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone been there lately??? I'm planning on heading up there next week with a friend and I want to know what they have so I can plan it all out! (Obsessed I know!)

	Thanks!


----------



## missmarkers (May 17, 2006)

i'd also like to know. i've never been to this one or a cco.


----------



## toby1 (May 17, 2006)

I haven't been but I call every month and no MSF or pigments if that's what you are looking for


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 5, 2006)

Last time I was there there were the following: Holiday palettes, some Rebelrock shadows, pro-longwears, no MSF's or pigs. (I've never seen them here and the only pigs. I've seen here are Blue Storm and a few not rare ones like Rose). Other than that, it's pretty much what everyone else has and that was at the end of May. I'll update when I go back next week or the week after.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 11, 2006)

Here's my update:
They had the same stuff they've had for the last month, some Holiday palettes from this year and one before that (2004 & 2005). The 2004 Holiday was just lips though. Some eyeshadows, nothing too great but they did have Orange Tangent, Say Yeah, Aristocrat, Romantique for LE ones. Otherwise they were ones that are not LE like All that Glitters, and they had Silly Goose and Felt Blue. Lipsticks were nothing to write home about either...glitz glosses, some Tasti's, LE lipglasses but the same ones everytime I'm there like Jewelbright, Hipster, Good As Gold, Heartthrob, Crystal Beach, Tartlette and then non-LE's like Lychee Luxe, Spirited and Pop Mode. A few fluidliners, some Hyper Real foundations, Skinshimmers, Glitter Moussees, and some glitter liners but I think only the Copper color one. That's it that I recall.


----------



## captodometer (Dec 26, 2006)

This is the best CCO that I've been in
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They had the following MAC stuff when I was there on December 23:

Lovely Lily pigment
12 eyeshadows
8 fluidlines
8 shadesticks
tons of lipsticks
several eye and lip pencils
several select cover concealors
several foundations(don't rememner which ones)
about 5 powder blushes
3 cream blushes
brush cleanser
microfine refinisher


----------



## SetDancer (Jan 25, 2007)

Went there yesterday, on a snowy January afternoon. Looks like they are going through a post-holidays stocking slump. 

A nice selection of eyeshadows, but next to nothing in stock of everything else! I hate to knock any CCO store, but the samples/displays were not that clean on this particular day.

Based on the previous posts, I will try again in the spring!


----------



## bitterbee (Sep 16, 2007)

I went to the CCO in Grove City, PA today and was really surprised to see returned eye shadows with Macy's proof of purchase stickers on the boxes. Most even had obvious dips. I tried to look around and see if anything else looked returned, and I didn't really see anything. But all the lip products, liners, shade sticks, etc. are kept in those drawers behind the counters, so who knows. 

I thought the policy was to throw away absolutely all returns, and that it was rare for a counter to even bend the rules by using them as testers. Does Macy's set a different policy? And even if they do, how did this stuff end up in the outlet? None of it was marked as "returned" or "open package" and it was all priced the same as the brand new eye shadows, which just annoyed me even more.

Also, highlights of their stock if anyone is curious: lightscapade, pink porcelain and shimpagne MSFs; the pink/purple mineralize ES; tons of fluidlines including jadeye, lithograph and new weed; sweetie cake and well-plumed quads; rocker LS; patternmaker and dress brush sets. No Barbie or Novel Twist.


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought an eyeshadow from the CCO once and it was clearly used. When people return if the person says they didn't use it they just stick it back in their stock without much question; this turned me off.


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 6, 2007)

This is the closest CCO...But it still would take about 2-3 hours to get there...Is it worth the trip right now?


----------



## soco210 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi everyone!  Has anyone been to this CCO lately?  Any goods?


----------



## soco210 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm headed up to this one this coming weekend, has anyone been there that they can post if the new shipment is in for this month??  If not I'll post after I get back what I saw.


----------



## toritori (Feb 5, 2008)

When are you going to Grove City? I'm from Canada and heading down there on saturday. If you go before saturday can you please please pleasseeee post whats there.Hopefully there will be goodies.


-tori


----------



## soco210 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think we're going on sunday, but if we go before I'll def post for you!!


----------



## soco210 (Feb 10, 2008)

Not too impressed today.. they had 2 quads, of course they were well plumed & sweetie cakes... no msfs.... they just got in the lipglass liners so i got 2 of those.  they had 3 piggies in jardin aires, off the radar, and teal i believe.  tons of blush.  no new single e/s.  tons of shadesticks/lip liners/eye liners.  i also got 2 lipglasses.
birds of a feather and snob lipstick were there too.  they aren't my thing but i know some ppl like them.  if you want to know about anything else message me and ask me if they had it, i might remember lol 
oh they had a bunch of 6 lips palettes too, fishnet i think and the viva glam one.


----------



## soco210 (Mar 9, 2008)

just went again, they had even LESS.  only 2 piggies off the radar and teal left..... so sad.
the only new thing since last month was Finery Coral Lips.  It was $22.50.  Why can't Grove City CCO be as awesome as Franklin Mills?!?!


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 17, 2008)

Going here today so I will post what they have when I get back!


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, got back and they didn't have too ,much I wanted. They did have a nice selection of lippies, including regular line ones like VGVI and also a nice group of lipglasses like VGV. Some shadows including Fab & Flashy, Big T, some veluxe pearls, but nothing really hot. They only had 2 quads, Well Plumed and Sweetie Cakes, 2 pigs. Teal & Off The Radar, They had all shads of Blot Powder, but only Dark & Deep Dark in Loose Blot. If you want to know more specifics just ask me......Here's my haul:

Blitz & Glitz fluidline
Sublime Culture creamstick
Lame & Skew lippies
Chiaroscuro paint
Fleurry blush


----------



## soco210 (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone been there this month?  The manager said they got their new shipment at the end of March but she said there wasn't any new piggies in the book for her to order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LMK if you saw anything good, I'm stopping there next week sometime and I'll post what I see!


----------



## karrieleigh (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soco210* 

 
_Has anyone been there this month?  The manager said they got their new shipment at the end of March but she said there wasn't any new piggies in the book for her to order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LMK if you saw anything good, I'm stopping there next week sometime and I'll post what I see!_

 
I was just there today and I saw:

Quarry or Mercurial MES, i think both. also Silversmith MES duo
Gold Spill and GLobal Glow MSF
Hullaballoo powder
the strange hybrid e/s and a bunch more, they just got a ton, they had some Danse ones.
still just the coral Finery sets
Emote blush!! they had a ton, fleurry, another good one i can't remember now
still just the sweetie cake and well plumed quads, 
same two pigs off the radar and something else
i didn't really even look at lipsticks this time, and just got Orangedescence lipglass which i was going back for so i didn't dawdle in the lipglass either

the stila is completely gone
they still have some BB shimmerbricks, including gold

have fun and tell us if there's anything good next week, it's like a 2 hour drive for me so i can't pop in unless there's something REALLY good.


----------



## soco210 (Apr 7, 2008)

awesome thank you!  I didn't go up Friday because I was sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I'm trying for this week!  glad they finally got some interesting things in!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karrieleigh* 

 
_I was just there today and I saw:

Quarry or Mercurial MES, i think both. also Silversmith MES duo
Gold Spill and GLobal Glow MSF
Hullaballoo powder
the strange hybrid e/s and a bunch more, they just got a ton, they had some Danse ones.
still just the coral Finery sets
Emote blush!! they had a ton, fleurry, another good one i can't remember now
still just the sweetie cake and well plumed quads, 
same two pigs off the radar and something else
i didn't really even look at lipsticks this time, and just got Orangedescence lipglass which i was going back for so i didn't dawdle in the lipglass either

the stila is completely gone
they still have some BB shimmerbricks, including gold

have fun and tell us if there's anything good next week, it's like a 2 hour drive for me so i can't pop in unless there's something REALLY good._


----------



## calliecat (Jun 17, 2008)

I stopped by the store on 6-15-08 and they seemed to have picked up a lot of new products since i was last there April-ish.

Pigments: Jardin Aires, Off the Radar, Sweet Sienna, Dark Soul, Melon, Quick Frost, and few others I can't remember. I think they had 10 total. last time I was there they only had one!
Greensmoke, Blackground, Painterly, Artifact, Moss, Indianwood Paint Pots, there were no paint pots last time.
A good selection of nail polishes, although I didn't take time to look through them.
1 MSF (in Natural, I'm almost positive) and Hulaballoo highlighting powder.
and the 187 brush.

HTH!


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 8, 2008)

If anyone has been there in the last 2 weeks or so LMK, I'm thinking of taking a trip there Friday, hopefully some goodies will be there!


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 11, 2008)

Went there today and here's the scoop on what's in stock:

Lots of Matte2 shadows like Typhgraphic, Brown Script, Poison Pen, Tete a Tint, and Copperplate

Lots of Mattene's from last year including Classic Dame, 40's Pink, and Poise

MES's from last year in Family Silver, and 2 more I can't recall! Ask me and I'll check and see

Paint Pots including Greenstroke, Ground Work, Painterly, Fresco Rose, Indianwood, plus a few others

Hullaballo highlighter

Pigments including Viz-A-Violet, Gold Stroke, Jardin Aires, Turquise glitter, ad Dark Soul

A good selection of lipsticks/lipglosses but really nothing too HTF or sought after, ask me for specifics and i can tell you

A nice MAC train case

Some duty free only sets, one was a lustreglass set and one was a liquidlast liner set

Holiday '06 mini bags with the small lipglass and 2 lippies, they had all of those but the red (was there a red? don't remember)

LE brush sets from Antiquitease and holiday '06

Here's what I got:

Mauvisim, Untitled & Pixel paint
Painterly paint pot
Full On Lust lipglass
Raw refined liner
Bobbi Brown Metallic Plum Palette from last fall


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey! Has anyone been to this CCO recently? I'm in Pittsburgh for vacation and was thinking about heading up to this CCO if there is anything worthwhile! Thanks!


----------



## soco210 (Nov 14, 2008)

has anyone been here lately??  I'm headed up tomorrow (will report back!) and I'm in search of MAC Black Karat Kohl Power and Bobbi Brown Ivy Shimmer Ink...


----------



## soco210 (Nov 16, 2008)

ok so I went!  I didn't find anything that I was looking for BUT I was actually impressed, for the first time!
they had the coral lips finery set and the finery brush sets in the bags, a ton of lip palettes, colour forms lip and eye palettes, heatherette hollywood nights lippie, all of the heatherette liners, heatherette lipglasses in bonus beat and sock hop, lipglass liners, like 6 or 7 piggies (sweet sienna, your ladyship, violet, jardin aires, bell bottom blue, lark about, dark soul), not a whole lot of blush (I only remember sunbasque), hullaballoo highlight powder, not a ton of eye liners... they had  bunch of glitter liners tho (I remember oxidate but I don't really look at those so I can't remember the others), dazzleglasses were there, baby sparks being one of them.  there were a few more but i can't think of which ones.  astonish all over gloss.  ummm mattenes (poise, tango... I think they had them all but i didnt' see 40s pink), slimshines, lip gelees... they were pretty nicely stocked.  usually i have nothing to even look at there.

and for those of you still looking for the bobbi brown metallics palettes they had midnight and burnt sugar.

HTH! <3

edit - OH and they had rollickin paint pot, 4 fluidlines (including nightfish), and the couture 07 powders!


----------



## Clairebear (May 4, 2009)

Anyone been there lately?


----------



## soco210 (May 4, 2009)

I was about 2 weeks ago.  It was shameful.  Nothing good.  I can't remember everything, but there was only 2 blushes, a ton of n/p, a couple pigments (nothing to write home about) some heatherette (both BPs, sock hop lipglass, hollywood nights lippie, the eye liner duos), lots of brushes, a few of the holiday palettes... nothing great.


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soco210* 

 
_I was about 2 weeks ago. It was shameful. Nothing good. I can't remember everything, but there was only 2 blushes, a ton of n/p, a couple pigments (nothing to write home about) some heatherette (both BPs, sock hop lipglass, hollywood nights lippie, the eye liner duos), lots of brushes, a few of the holiday palettes... nothing great._

 
So definally not worth going?


----------



## soco210 (Jun 4, 2009)

it might be now, I was there in April last... I think they get shipments toward the beginning of the month.  Thats what they told me about 2 years ago lol call up first and ask if they got their shipment in.  They'll tell ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMK what they have!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jun 6, 2009)

Ah I may make the bf go out tomorrow


----------



## elb154 (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be going next week (if anyone knows what is there let me know). I don't have much MAC so anything would be good for me. I'll try to post back.


----------



## elb154 (Jul 30, 2009)

This CCO had a ton more stuff compared to the one I was at in Rehoboth. I can't remember too many names of what they had. A bunch of eyeshadows, mostly bright colors and a few browns including: Passionate, Knight, Gulf Stream, Tete-a-Tint, French Cuff, and more. Petticoat and a Bronze colored MSF, a bunch of nail polishes, and Mineralize Eyeshadows, a few blushes. Most of the lipsticks were frost or lustre. Most everything else was all kinds of powders. I also noticed some Heatherette items in the case but didn't get a good look. That's all I can remember ...Hope this helps someone out a little.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2009)

Has anyone been recently??? I am planning on going over Thanksgiving (canadian) weekend...


----------



## Kragey (Nov 11, 2009)

OMFG, I have been to these outlets a HUNDRED times during my undergraduate career and NEVER noticed the CCO!!! Probably because we rush through to certain stores that people in our generally large group really want to see, BUT STILL. I could slap myself silly!

I have texted all of my friends and intend to visit ASAP! Here's hoping they have a decent selection...obviously, I won't limit myself to MAC, but if they have some nice lipsticks at great prices, I will absolutely wee my pants.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 19, 2009)

Has anyone been lately?  I am planning on heading down for a shopping trip!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey, ladies! I FINALLY hit this CCO up and LOVED IT!

First of all, the MAC stuff, which I know is what you're really interested in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The downside is that they didn't have much for us super-pale skinned ladies: the foundations started in the "light-medium" range, and the only skin item they had that was under NW/NC25 was their select color. They had plenty of lipsticks for $10-11 each; the ones I noticed were Bubbles, Lollipop Loving, Up the Amp, Trimming Talk, 1N, and Delish. The MSFs were $19 each; the ones I noticed were Porcelain Pink and Perfect Topping. Several concealers were available, as were some double-sided liners. Also, they still have a TON of the full-sized pigment jars; the ones I noticed were Jordin Airs, Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, and Lovely Lily. There were also some Heatherette glosses, some palettes, and a few face and crease brushes. The Fix + is about $14. That's what I noticed!

There was also a decent amount of Bobbi Brown stuff, especially with regards to neutral shadows, and the Clinique section had tons of foundations and some lipsticks. However, most of them were far too dark for me. :/ They also had some nice Bobbi Brown kits that I considered, and I noticed a pink shimmer brick.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

A little on the small side


----------



## elb154 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Hey, ladies! I FINALLY hit this CCO up and LOVED IT!

First of all, the MAC stuff, which I know is what you're really interested in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The downside is that they didn't have much for us super-pale skinned ladies: the foundations started in the "light-medium" range, and the only skin item they had that was under NW/NC25 was their select color. They had plenty of lipsticks for $10-11 each; the ones I noticed were Bubbles, Lollipop Loving, Up the Amp, Trimming Talk, 1N, and Delish. The MSFs were $19 each; the ones I noticed were Porcelain Pink and Perfect Topping. Several concealers were available, as were some double-sided liners. Also, they still have a TON of the full-sized pigment jars; the ones I noticed were Jordin Airs, Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, and Lovely Lily. There were also some Heatherette glosses, some palettes, and a few face and crease brushes. The Fix + is about $14. That's what I noticed!

There was also a decent amount of Bobbi Brown stuff, especially with regards to neutral shadows, and the Clinique section had tons of foundations and some lipsticks. However, most of them were far too dark for me. :/ They also had some nice Bobbi Brown kits that I considered, and I noticed a pink shimmer brick._

 
Thanks so much... will be heading there on June 11th. Hope they have some more things by then! Can't wait to go!


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I was here a few weeks ago. 

Pigments:
Electric Coral
Kelly Green
Emerald Green
Grape
Jardin Aires
Tan
Pink Vivid
Royal Flush
Mutiny
Bell Bottom Blue

a ton of MSFs, but I had them all.

CULT OF CHERRY lipglass.
Sock Hop lipglass
Lollipop Loving


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 3, 2010)

pm me if anyone would like to cp electric coral pm for me? thanks i will appreciate it!


----------



## elb154 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wasn't thrilled this time..recognized a lot of the eyeshadows from last year, didn't have many brushes or interesting pigments, and the lipsticks were mostly frosty which I don't like. They did have some blot powder and a few msf...got refined which I LOVE! Pretty disappointed.


----------



## Samooga (Jul 5, 2010)

Im going up there next month? Worth it to even stop in?? I mean i live really close to the aroura one and they are amazing!!!


----------



## Samooga (Aug 2, 2010)

there wasnt a whole lot f selection, but from what they had I was SOOOOOOO impressed! Ive wnated a heatherette compact forever, and this cco had smooth harmony! They also had belightfun in fafi packaging! i also got lark about pigment! And sock hop from heatherette! They had alot of quads andd face stuff! They also have ALOT of femme fi if youre looking for it! I did pick up the last expensive pink!   The 259 brush was only 14$!


----------



## Junkie (Oct 21, 2010)

Ripe Peach just showed up here! My friend just called me to tell me its there!


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 21, 2010)

^OMG!  I so need a backup!


----------



## MzFit (Nov 8, 2010)

Junkie said:


> Ripe Peach just showed up here! My friend just called me to tell me its there!


 
	OMG what are the chances of it still being there when I am for black friday shopping


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Nov 17, 2010)

Can anyone  Cp for me of ripe peach pm ME!


----------



## Zumbadancer (Feb 14, 2011)

I Love the CCO in Aurora Farm Outlet, I go there twice a week and have to pick up something, I love this store, the prices are so reasonable, I think I know every thing that carry in MAC, I recently found another CCO in Gorve cityn away near Pittsburgh, I would love to drive up there and check it out, but if they have simular MAC cosemtics it would be a crazy, I was wondering if anyone knows and shops this CCO can help me with what they have in stock like Colors, cosmetic collections and LE, I would appriciate the help.
  	Thanks


----------



## hamiltonchicky (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been to quite a few CCO's in my travels to the US and I have to say that by far, this one is one of the best CCO's IMO.


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 22, 2011)

What all did they have there?


----------



## BlahWah (May 2, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one has posted much in this thread!  Here is some of what I found this past weekend.  If you're going sometime soon please let me know - there were some items I left behind b/c I hadn't checked out reviews/swatches on them yet!

quads/palettes (sorry for the lack of some names!)
  	Tempting
  	Tone Grey
  	Rose is a Rose
  	In the Gallery
  	Shadowy Lady
  	Fafi (with coral and blue shadows)
  	Tartan Tale (smokey browns?)
  	Holiday palettes with red casing (colourful one and pinks)

shadows
  	Climate Blue
  	Bitter
  	Violet Trance
  	Haunting
  	Submarine
  	Aquavert
  	Humid  (To The Beach packaging)
  	Sand & Sun
  	Shimmermoss (TTB pkg)
  	Dame's Desire
  	Free to Be
  	Vibrant Grape (Style Warriors)
  	Poste Haste
  	Straw Harvest
  	Silverthorn
  	Love Lace
  	Knight
  	Tartan Tale blue and green..

Other eye stuff
  	Colour Matters technakohl
  	Obviously Orange t/k
  	Some shadesticks
  	Some aqualiners
  	Eye primer


Lip stuff
  	There were a good bunch of lip glasses but I only really remember Ember Glow, Kumquat, and Frankly Fresh (should've taken a pic of the lot!)
  	Same with the lipsticks, I remember Chili, Siss, Creme Cerise, Our Pick, Red She Said, front lit, Midnight Media.
  	Cremesheen glass (don't remember which ones, sorry!)
  	Dazzleglass (don't remember which ones, sorry!)
  	Prolongwear markers (don't remember which ones, sorry!)
  	Fuschia Fix (D Squared pkg)
  	Sun Tints

Blushes
  	Sweet William
  	Blossoming
  	Garb
  	Dirty Plum (Liberty of London)
  	Sweet as Cocoa
  	some duo mineralized ones, swirled... don't remember the names, sorry!

Other Face Stuff
  	Hyperreal
  	Moistureblend
  	Studio Fix
  	Refined Pore primer
  	Microfine Refinisher

Brushes
  	163
  	223
  	192

  	And a pretty decent selection of nail polishes

  	Phew!  I hope that helps give the next Specktra visitors an idea of what to expect.  =)  Of course, it's not exhaustive b/c even tho I took pics, I didn't capture everything (didn't want to look like a MAC CCO stalker!).  Have fun!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 5, 2011)

If someone goes and can CP me the 223 brush that would be great!!


----------



## cmwriley (Jun 26, 2011)

I just went here this past Thursday. When I went back in October, I was able to get Ripe Peach. So I figured they might have some good stuff to go back to. I bought Chic Couple MB, Fold and Tuck lg, and Lollipop Loving ls. They also had Pink Friday ls. I had wanted to buy and MSF but they only had Porcelain Pink which was disappointing. They had a lot of old quads and tons of eyeshadows, not a whole lot of face products though. I hope to go again later in the summer, maybe the end of August to see if they get anything new.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is rarely updated!  I may take the drive down there soon and was wondering if anyone has been lately?  Just checking to see if it's worthwhile.  Thanks!


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 5, 2013)

Has anyone been to Grove City lately?  NEED cheap Mac!!!  :O)


----------



## TwiggyPop (Apr 14, 2015)

Look what I found!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I saw on a website that this outlet had a CCS and a CCO so I made the one hour drive up there only to find out the CCO closed late last year. At first I was only going to get a few things at the CCS, but when the lady said the Lancôme CCO store closed I got a few more things. It was disappointing to drive an hour up only to find I got excited over nothing, but this CCS has a lot more pigments than the one close to me. I still didn't get any pigments, but it was nice to see they had a bigger selection. I'll just make sure I call ahead before making the drive again.


----------

